# (صور)افضل 10 مشاريع بيئية في عام2008



## هنادي الصدقية (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اعتذر للجميع عن الغياب الطويل عن المنتدى لكني على وعد بالمتابعة الدائمة ان شاء الله ^^

اعتذر للاعضاء اللي طلبوا مني مساعدة وما اعنتهم لكن احب اوضح للمرة المليون انا مو مهندسة ولا دكتورة انا طالبة احتاج المساعدة بقدركم والله لولا انشغالي كنت ساعدت!!

وما شاء اله من اللفة السريعة المنتدى واضح من تميز لتميز ..بارك الله في كل الاعضاء الفعالين وجزاهم الله كل خير على المجهود اللي يبذلونه في رفع مستوى المنتدى

موضوع اليوم عن افضل 10 مشاريع هندسية بيئية للعام الماضي2008 على مستوى العالم
تقريبا اخذته من هذا الموقع وعدلت عليه
http://www.inhabitat.com/2008/12/30/top-ten-green-design-stories-of-2008/



اولا : الترتيب ماخوذ على اساس اعلى 10 في البحث من احصائيات جوجل

رح نبدا بالمشاريع من العاشر الى الاول بشكل سريع


المشروع العاشر
مطعم بيت الشجر الاصفر الغريب الاطوار في نيوزيلندا
من تصميم Pacific Environments Architects Ltd. (PEL) وهي شركة هندسية تعني بالتصاميم البيئية وتسمى اختصارا "بيل"
المطعم يظهر للعالم كشرنقة هائلة الحجم على شجر الخشب الاحمر
المنشاء مكون من شرائح خشبية من مزارع شجر الحور بشكل يوفر كمية كبيرة جدا من الاضاء الطبيعية 

الفكرة: يقول المصممون ان الفكرة جاءت من منزل الشجرة الذي يحلم فيه كل الاطفال 
توصل لهم الشخص بطريق الاوراق الصفراء-الدليل الهاتفي والاستعلامي في دول اوروبا- 
المشروع ساحر ويقع على تلة طبيعية مليئة بالاشجار
عرضه 10 امتار وارتفاعه 12 متر وفيه 18 طاولة فقط بينما المطبخ ودورات المياه في الاسفل 

تقول بيل من المؤكد ان المشروع سوف يكون حدث هاما لكن لا يمكن الجزم باستمراريته 
طبعا الشجر ينمو مع الوقت واعتماد الشجرة كعمود وركيزة اساسية للمنشاء صعب
صور اللمشروع























رابط للموقع الاصلي للمشروع لمعلومات وصور اضافية
http://www.yellowtreehouse.co.nz/



المشروع التاسع
برج الصين المتصاعد
اعلى برج في الصين بارتفاع 630 متر حطم القاعدة ليس في الارتفاع لكن بمدى فعاليته وانه برج وبيئي في نفس الوقت

من اهم مميزات البرج انه يحتوي على واجهات فعالة بشكل عالي وتحوي على ما لا يقل عن 9 حدائق معلقة
نظام لاعادة تدوير وتجميع مياه الامطار
سلسلة من توربينات الرياح !!
المبنى مصمم بشكل حذر بحيث يتكاتف النظام الانشائي مع الملمس ومواد البناء في تقليل احمال الرياح على المبنى
وضعت خطة البناء بشكل يقلل ب24% من تكلفة مواد الانشاء
البرج مكون من طبقتين -واجهة مزدوجة عريضة- تكون عزل جيد للمبنى باستثناء الحدائق المعلقة تغلف بطبقة واحدة فقط لتنقية الهواء

يمكن القول ان برج الصين وضع خطى وافق جديد لما يمكن ان تكون عليه الابراج في المستقبل وكيف يمكن تطويع الابراج لتكون بيئية ايضا 

يتوقع ان ينتهي بناء البرج في عام2014 باذن الله

صور المشروع































ورح اذكر باقي المشاريع باقرب وقت ممكن ان شاء الله​


----------



## Arch_M (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
يالله من زماااااااااان عنك..وحشتينا..يقول المثل من غاب جاب الغنائم..وما شاء الله غنائم معمارية وموضوع متميز..يسعدني اني اكون اول واحد يرد عليكي بالموضوع المتميز ده..واسمحي لي اني اعتب عليكي عتب المحبة والمعزة والصداقة..لأنك وحشتينا كلنا اعضاء المنتدى بمواضيعك المميزة..ربنا يوفقك في دراستك ونشوفك في المراتب العالية..وفي انتظار اكمال مواضيعك الجميلة وخصوصا جائزة بيرتكزر..وكمان الموضوع المميز هذا..

بالتوفيق..


----------



## الياس مبشر (19 يناير 2009)

مشكورة جدا ولكن مادام حتقيفى كان تبدأى بالمشروع الاول حتى لا نتحرق شوقا


----------



## حسن ممدوح (27 يناير 2009)

جامد جدا ومستنين باقى المشاريع


----------



## designer mido (28 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جامد جدا و إن شاء الله لي مشاركات هأضيفها عن أهم المشاريع البيئية .. و مستنيين تكملي موضوع جائزة بريتزكر اللي فعلا أصبح من أهم المواضيع هنا في قسم العمارة


----------



## ابو هدير (28 يناير 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااااااااايل مشكوووووره...
....


----------



## alaa_1986 (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع ومن البداية ننظر باقي المشاريع ..... بالتوفقي دائما


----------



## زينه (30 يناير 2009)

*سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جاااااااااااااامد جدا جدا :84:

ملكيش حل ياهنادى 

بانتظار الباقى :56:
*​


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 فبراير 2009)

e
i am interested in green architecture thank u for ur presenting and ur efforts 
this is another green architecture projects mentioned as top 10 green projects in 2008 also 

http://www.inhabitat.com/2008/12/27/top-ten-green-architecture-projects-of-2008/


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 فبراير 2009)

السلااام عليكم ^_^


Arch_M



> ربنا يوفقك في دراستك ونشوفك في المراتب العالية..


امييييييييييييييين =)


الياس مبشر


> مادام حتقيفى كان تبدأى بالمشروع الاول حتى لا نتحرق شوقا


شكرا لمرورك الطيب لكن لو بدات بالمشاريع الاولى ما رح يصير اي اهمية للمشاريع الانية وان شاء الله ما رح اطول وباقرب وقت ممكن رح اكمل الموضوع لكني جدا جدا مشغولة ^_^

حسن ممدوح

شكرا لمرورك الكريم وان شاء الله باقر وقت ^^


designr medo



> الموضوع جامد جدا و إن شاء الله لي مشاركات هأضيفها عن أهم المشاريع البيئية


اهلا فيك وفي مشاركاتك المتميزة دوما ^_^

ابو هدير

شكرا لتعقيبك : )


alaa-1986

انتي الرائعة ^_^
شكرا لتعقيبك 


esraa_88



> ملكيش حل ياهنادى


فعلا ما لي حل لازم اسوي مشاكل وبعدين اكمل الموضوع في جزء ثاني p;

الاء الرابط اللي ارفقتيه هو اللي ذكرته في بداية موضوعي ^_^ 
لكن شكرا على اي حال وجزاكي الله كل خير : )



الرد فقط للتنشيط رح احاول اني اكمل جزء اليوم اذا قدرت ان شاء الله ^_^


----------



## أغاتك (4 فبراير 2009)

ممنون حبي ممنون يا ذهب


----------



## Arch_M (4 فبراير 2009)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> esraa_88
> 
> 
> فعلا ما لي حل لازم اسوي مشاكل وبعدين اكمل الموضوع في جزء ثاني p;
> ...




ههههههه لا اقولك لا تسوي مشاكل ولا شي وكملي في نفس الجزء من غير جزء ثاني...خخخخ هههه هههااهه 

والله يعطيكي العافية على مواضيعك المميزة والمفيدة.. :68:


----------



## أغاتك (4 فبراير 2009)

آلاء و أسراء ...............................................
:59:


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (5 فبراير 2009)

المشروع الثامن

عربة مترو معاد تصنيعها وتحويلها الى ستوديو-شقة صغيرة- في لندن
الفنانين الشباب المغامرين في لندن عادة يظهرون بازمة استئجار ستوديو عمل باهض الثمن حتى يكون فعال ومؤدي للغرض بالشكل المطلوب 

هذا ما دعى مصمم الاثاث Auro Foxcroft لان يضع حلولا بارعة وبيئية الى حد ما!!
وكان الحل باستخدام عربات الانفاق القديمة فقام بوضع واحدة علوية واخرتان امامها لخلق مساحة مكتبية فعالة وظيفيا وابداعية وايضا بيئية!!

وبطريقة اخرى تعتمد نفس الفكرة وضع عربتين فوق مبنى طوب قديم جدا في لندن بحي تعمل العربات عمل المكتب او الاستوديو والمبنى يكون بمثابة صالة عرض للشخص بدلا من تخزين الاعمال في المكتب يتم عرضها..

الفكرة الثانية عجبتني حتى شكل اللوح بالوان عصرية على جدران قديمة كان جدا مميز ^_^


صور العمل


























































​


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخت هنادي على هذة المشاركات المفيده


----------



## Arch_M (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك هنادي بس كيف بيئية هل عشان فكرة الاستفادة من عربة قديمة..لكن لم يستفاد من المادة المصنعة بل استفاد من المساحة يعني فكرة توفير مكان..غريبة انه حطوه كافضل فكرة بيئية..تسلمي على عرضك عزيزتي هنادي


----------



## alaa_1986 (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
مجهودك متميز فعلا هنادي وأتمنى لك التوفيق والتميز دائما ...
أنا أحب جدا المشاريع البيئية والعمارة المستديمة من أيام ما كنت طالبة وبصراحة عرضك للموضوع بيزيده متعة عن كونها أصلا مشاريع جميلة  في انتظار مشاركاتك الجميلة ...


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الصور

بجد شي بيجنن ومابيطلع من الملاك غير كل شي روعه​ 


مع احترامي وتقديري............(طباسي)


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

حافظ عميته جارالله
شكرا لمرورك الطيب 

Arch_M
بيئية لانهم استخدموا عربات تالفة بدال ما يتركونها للبيئة وبنفس الوقت هي عبارة عن حديد ومعادن فيقللون من عملية تصنيع المعادن اللي يعتبر بنفس الوقت عملية ملوثة 
+عربة المترو الوحدة بحجم 6 سيارات عادية !! واراضي بريطانيا صغيرة جدا لاستحمال نفايات بهذه الحجم وافضل طريقة للتخلص انهم يذيبون هذه العربات ويحطمونها وعملية طويلة ملوثة او انهم يستخدمونها بالطريقة اللي استخدمها هذ الفنان ..
اتوقع هذا المغزى ممكن في اسباب ثانية !!

alaa_1986
شكرا لك


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

المشروع السابع




هو مشروع هندسي لكنه ليس معماري عشان كذا ما رح اسرد في الشرح بس رح اذكره

سيارة فولكس واجن وكثير يسمونها بالعربي السيارة الخنفسا !!

بسعر 135 دولار لكل برميل نفط زاد الضغط على مهندسين السيارات لوضع حل فعلي، فولكس واجن اخذوا المشكلة بمحمل الجد وشرعوا فعلا في دراسة الحلول المختلفة حتى توصلوا الى موديل 1L

الموديل او النموذج المثالي قادر على الترحال والتنقل 235 ميل لكل جالون من الجازولين او 100 كم مقابل لتر واحد فقط من الغاز!!
تعمل فولكس واجن حاليا على تطوير الموديلات والعمل عليها حتى تكون جاهزة للعرض في الاسواق بحلول عام 2010








































سلام​


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

المشروع السادس


اول باب دوار مولد للطاقة في العالم من ابتكار الهولندي Natuurcafé La Port 

الفكرة بسيطة وهي ان الاشخاص يفتحون الباب او يديرونه بنفسهم واثناء قيامهم بهذي العملية ينتجون طاقة وتتخزن بشكل ما
ما اعرف كيف بالضبط لكن ممكن نشبهها بالبطاريات الضخمة القديمة جدا اللي كانوا اشخاص يشحنونها بجهاز شبيه بالدراجة دائما يظهر هذا المشهد في الافلام القديمة والكرتون

ما فهمت التقنية تماما لكن في شاشة صغيرة توضح للاشخاص كمية الطاقة المخزنة وكيف ترتفع وقت ما يديرون الباب ^^


صور العمل
































سلااااااام​


----------



## Arch_M (6 فبراير 2009)

عزيزتي هنادي..شكرا لك على الموضوع الحلو..
بس تعرفي انا عن نفسي ما اتخيل اعيش في صندوق حديد..احسه غير صحي..احس فيه تلوث بصري اكثر..لكن في كل الاحوال هي وجهة نظر..يمكن احد الاسباب انهم جعلوه مشروع بيئي لعدم صهر الحديد او بقاؤه في العراء مما ينتج من صدأ الحديد..قد يكون العيش فيه افضل من هذا كله وربما لتوفير المساحة والاستفادة من العربة..هذي وجهة نظر لكن المهم انه نجح وصار افضل مشروع بيئي...

تسلمي اختي هنادي على عرضك..تابعي وافيدينا


----------



## المهندس ماهر حمد (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (7 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل ويفتح افاق جديدة للابداع والابتكار شكرا لك


----------



## rmra (8 فبراير 2009)

very beautiful thx alot


----------



## عبير كمال (10 أكتوبر 2009)

صور جميلة جدا


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## لمارا (11 أكتوبر 2009)

عنجد موضوع قوي 

تسلم ايديك


----------



## رهف (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاءالله بارك الله فيك اختي


----------



## الوطن العربي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مشوق و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## العمارة للكل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

المبانى جميلة جداااا:77:
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النورس حمزة (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر وانشا الله تكون باقي التصاميم في اقرب وقت


----------



## مختار الأحسائي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_مشكورة من كل قلبي على هذا الموضوع_
_والمشروع الاول هو ذا أبداع واضح في كل عين_
_مع تحياتي_


----------



## مووهوب (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة اختي على مجهودك في الموضوع المميز
اجمل تحياتي


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة على الجهد الرائع اخت هنادي...............بارك الله فيكي


----------



## ماريوانا (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا جميل


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا

شكرا لتعقيبكم ^_^

اتمنى لكم الفائدة ( :


سلاااااام


----------



## محمد 977 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ألف الف شكر من صميم القلب*

ألف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي و الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الهادئ1 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الصور واتمنى منك ومن الجميع ان تزودوني برسومات هندسة لمنازل صغيرة


----------



## amal 7ayate (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرا ياباشمهندس ع المشاريع الجميله _


----------



## بنت النيل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحه رائع جدا 
اشكرك علي الموضوع المميز 
في امان الله


----------



## عبد العظيم بوكش (5 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليكم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! شكرا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 أغسطس 2010)

المشروع الأولاني جامد (المركز العاشر) بس لو الدنيا فيها أحتمال أنها تمطر المشروع ده مات الدنيا هتبوظ
بقية المشاريع معمولة بدراسة و جميلة في الشكل
العربية شكلها مخنفس و غريب بس المفروض التحويل لأستهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية لأنه قريبا سيتم الأستغناء عن النفط


----------



## محمد رشاد (6 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله مشاريع جميلة


----------



## blue. art (6 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جاااااااااااااامد جدا جدا


----------



## شرف الشميري (26 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور علئ الجهد الرائع


----------

